# Hifi upgrade recommendation



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,


I would like to venture into Home Audios and I’m currently seeking advice from DIyma gurus and members for some recommendation to achieve high fidelity sound in my current set up as I always listen and stream to MQA tracks in Tidal in my 2 front Focal bookshelf speakers after I’ve finished watching movies.

Here Current set up:

A/V: Receiver : Sony STR DN1040
Front Speakers: Focal Chorus 706v
Surround: Focal Chorus 706v
Center: Focal Chorus CC 700
Subwoofer : Energy Take Classic


Do I need to upgrade my av receiver? Or add a network streamer? 


Thanks in advance,

full_dp


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

When friends ask me and they really don't know much, just want to turn it on, one remote for everything ease of use, ect. I recommend doing the cheapest marantz receiver that has low level outputs meaning it can be used as just a professor. I then go into powered monitors like jbl 3, jbl7, Mackie, Neumann ect. 

If they have speakers like you, emotiva receivers, processors, amps are some of the best bang for the buck. Mid grade receivers just don't do it. Many will argue, they are justifying their mediocre sound


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

dcfis said:


> When friends ask me and they really don't know much, just want to turn it on, one remote for everything ease of use, ect. I recommend doing the cheapest marantz receiver that has low level outputs meaning it can be used as just a professor. I then go into powered monitors like jbl 3, jbl7, Mackie, Neumann ect.
> 
> If they have speakers like you, emotiva receivers, processors, amps are some of the best bang for the buck. Mid grade receivers just don't do it. Many will argue, they are justifying their mediocre sound


Thanks for the advice, I havent think about this direction. I need to check out and do more research on emotiva's..👍😊


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

dcfis said:


> When friends ask me and they really don't know much, just want to turn it on, one remote for everything ease of use, ect. I recommend doing the cheapest marantz receiver that has low level outputs meaning it can be used as just a professor. I then go into powered monitors like jbl 3, jbl7, Mackie, Neumann ect.
> 
> If they have speakers like you, emotiva receivers, processors, amps are some of the best bang for the buck. Mid grade receivers just don't do it. Many will argue, they are justifying their mediocre sound


The other approach is something special and making an event out of it...
You cannot beat an LP for that and a turntable.

I would be looking at some network streamer, and running that into the existing gear.

And I would probably consider a DSP before upgrading the existing gear, or upgrading the existing gear in a serious way.

A baby steps approach would be the streamer first.


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

Appreciate your advice, maybe i need to get some streamer first and see how it goes, i saw a lot of prewoned streamers here in my local area which wont hurt my budget such as bluesound node, yamaha WXC50 and nad d3020. 

Do you have any streamer recommendation?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Auralic makes awesome sata drive streamers


----------

